# Wheel Lacing.



## iswingping (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone with original wheel set have a closeup of the spokes?  Is it over, over, under.  I left the rear together while I restored the front.  Then, onto the rear.    It's a 3 overlap, but I have all going over.  Is that correct?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 30, 2016)

Mine when I took it apart was 3 under, then one over.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## iswingping (Jun 30, 2016)

Bozman,
Thanks for the reply.  Did I see you snap up some smokin' deal on some kick stands the other day?


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 1, 2016)

On my 1942 original Huffy, all were over on both front and rear wheel...


----------



## iswingping (Jul 1, 2016)

Johan,
Thanks.  Pretty sure that's how these were unless I missed that detail on the front.  Might be due to the gauge.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 1, 2016)

iswingping said:


> Bozman,
> Thanks for the reply.  Did I see you snap up some smokin' deal on some kick stands the other day?



Yupper I was quick on the draw and scored them at a great price.  [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi All,

first post (-:

This is the rear wheel from my 1943 Westfield Columbia (M2 dated  Eclipse Morrow) before dismantling. You can see that it has been run over, and one spoke pulled from the rim, but I hope it helps:




 









Incidentally, Thanks to the CABE, Johan Willaert, Al Berger at Bergerwerke, USMilitaria and G503 from whom I gathered th info necessary to be confident in buying one of these bicycles.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## iswingping (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks all for the posts and confirmation on the lace pattern.
Happy 4th to all as well.


----------

